# Puppy with bad behavior



## bberenato (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi all! Im new to this forum. I had to put my beloved Bruno down on Dec. 18th 2012. We waited several months and got Lilly from a local breeder. She is now 4 months old, and we are struggling with her behavior. She is very smart and learns easily, but her temperment and behavior are horrible. We trained her to sit by 9 weeks....1 week after we got her. She can sit and stay, knows general commands (when she feels like) and is almost totally housebroken. We crate train her, walk her every day, play with her every day (fetch etc) feed her at the same times of the day...in the same place. Our issue is that she is for the most part bad! She constantly nips at my feet and hands....even does "drive bys"! When I turn my back on her, she jumps up on my back....forget about it if I am bent down. I have gotten head butts! She has bitten my grandson but did not break skin. She jumps on everyone....we have always told her from the beginning "down" and put a knee up. She will run, jump and nip like a crazy dog....but then at other times act like the perfect puppy. We praise her when she does good things, but there are times while I am doing just that....that she has jumped up and bit my face. We are at wits end.....we have used the same commands since we have gotten her, but she seems just not to "get it" She seems to want to be alpha....at least over everyone BUT my husband.....I have tried all the tricks I learned from all of the other dogs I have owned and other trainers I have used....they are just not working on her! There are times when I persevere hard and work on a particular bad thing she did.....and as I am finally winning, she gets very irritated.....you can tell that she does NOT want to give in! I have never owned a GSD let alone another dog that has acted as bad as this one! We are looking into a puppy basics class...but I could use some pointers until then! (they cant come out to the house for 3 weeks) In general she is just ill behaved even with positive reinforcement, same commands (settle, no biting, no jumping etc) She is getting bigger by the day and I just need to get ahold of her bad behavior before its too late! Also, does anyone believe that a dog can be just bad tempered? Or do you think I can change this puppy for good? Thanks for reading.....I tried to condense the issue.....:help::help::help::help:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Get the idea that she's trying to be alpha out of your head. She's being a puppy. 

You need to be a confident leader, not a dictator.


----------



## bberenato (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the pointers!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

She's a puppy. She isn't beig "bad". She is asking you to play with her in all the wrong ways. 

Ignore the behavior. When she bites, a stern NO, hand her a chew toy give a command like "chew" or bite, or something- praise when she chews the toy. 

When she is laying calmly giver her calm attention and praise. 

How much exercise is she getting? I find when Sabo is "bratty" going outside for a 10-20 min training session mixed with tug and tag wear him out and I have my good puppy back. We also take him out to a fenced off dog park for scheduled play dates with other shepherd pups that we know daily as long as weather permits. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Maxx can be the same way sometimes and he is only 4 months. I am pretty sure that she's not seeking dominance she just wants your attention and she wants to play when she does this behavior. She's just not asking in a polite way. So when maxx is doing that, just real nippy, I ignore him, give him a toy or bone he chews on and then he will go settle down and play with it. Once he is calmed down then I take that time to tell him to bring the toy to me to play tug or fetch or whatever. I have 3 small children so I totally understand the biting the kid thing, but that too shall pass. I just never leave maxx un-supervised because he likes to nip and possibly take the babies toys. A quick correction and something for him to do solves that. I find that when I wear him out in the mornings ( which his energy is very hard to drain ) then he is very good  

Hang in there! You can do this! She's just trying to figure out what is acceptable behavior and she will learn 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the world of owning a high energy, high drive breed as a puppy. They are affectionately referred to as "land sharks". This is NOT misbehaving and DEFINITELY not alpha behavior. They are very mouthy at this age, and it is a phase- not something you can instantly break them of. Between teething and the fact that they explore and socialize with their mouths, all you can do is redirect and be patient. Same with the jumping. Forget the fact that she learned to sit at 9 weeks, that's apples and oranges. Seriously. She has the attention span of a fruit fly, and does NOT know "right" from "wrong". Drilling stuff into her is NOT going to be effective, all it is going to do is fry her brain. She is a toddler right now.... think of it that way. This is NOT "bad tempered" at all. The fact that she tries so hard to engage you is actually a good thing. Be consistent with the redirecting, and crate her when she needs to settle down (not as a punishment, as a "reset"). Make sure she is getting enough exercise, stimulation, and FUN obedience. Key word, FUN. Again, drilling stuff into her is NOT going to build the kind of bond where she wants to listen to you and please you, it will overwhelm her and make her tune you out... sort of counter productive.

People need to get rid of the notion of puppies being machines and knowing right from wrong. They are BABIES. They have tiny attention spans and zero knowledge of the world. Because they are not machines, they will not learn instantly (this is why I say it doesn't matter at ALL that she learned to sit quickly... learning one behavior is a whole lot easier than learning manners and a whole pattern of behaviors). It may take weeks, or even months. That's the nature of owning this breed. They're not couch potatoes, at all, and at no time is that more evident than when they're puppies. 

Bottom line-- from now on, think of her as a toddler. You want to encourage the baby to learn manners, not discipline her to death. I'm a little disturbed that you ask if she's somehow wired wrong ("is there such a thing as a bad tempered dog") because she's a high energy pup who you haven't learned to effectively communicate with (don't worry, it takes a while). There are members here who have dogs who ARE wired wrong, and it's a serious, and very disturbing matter of extreme anxiety or extreme aggression. Not just a puppy who is pushy and young and exuberant. I'm guessing you didn't do your research before jumping into GSD ownership, but this board is a fantastic resource. You're going to have to do a total 180 with how you think of her, otherwise you won't be successful. Not trying to be harsh- I speak from experience (I'm pretty sure I was convinced my dog was satan incarnate as a puppy). She will feed off your frustration and be confused, which will only hinder your efforts.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Start with this section of the forum http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/134407-teaching-bite-inhibition.html. Then take advantage of the rest of the puppy section. HUGE amount of information and help.

The behavior you are describing is of a very normal GSD puppy. One suggestion is that after she has had her second set of shots, look into a small controlled class for puppies instead of having someone come to the house. It would combine training and socialization.... AND it will help burn some of her energy. Look up Micheal Ellis and engagement, also engagement on here as well. Keep toys on you and in every room, redirect to toys when she nips, a game of tug instead for the jumping. 

Welcome to Land Sharkdom


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Everyone is giving excellent advice, and your puppy is just being a puppy. Keep in mind that they all do this for several months and it is up to you to teach her the polite way to act. Although it hurts, we all know. Those puppy teeth are razor sharp but this is a stage. Follow all the suggestions on this post and remember to be consistant. You will be fine. One tip I have is when you want to calm them down, I hook my thumb in the collar so they cant jump in your face. Then you can pet her and talk to her and she cant jump. If you walk away and she resumes jumping again just turn your back on her. Everyone must be on board with this. Constancy, its worth it. I am a big fan of bully sticks for teething although that might be a whole new thread.....Good luck


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I think if you were to stop those regular feedings and take away your dog bowl and only feed the pup when she is working for the food, and doing what she is supposed to be doing your eyes would really open up in terms of dog behavior and training. 

I think a lot of dog behavior problems would vanish if we dropped dominance theory in favor of the idea that we as humans shouldn't really attempt to be a "pack leader" but instead see ourselves as resource controllers. There are a lot of good behaviors and lessons we can pick up from dominance theory, but almost as many bad behaviors and wrong ideas about what it means to be dominant.

For example. Many dominance theorists seem to largely hammer home the idea that if you are letting your puppy sleep in your bed, letting them walk in front of you, letting them go through a doorway first, play tug of war games and let the dog win, or feeding the dog before you eat yourself, etc, your dog is going to be this monster that will take over the house and see itself as your master.

It's bunk. I let my dog sleep in my bed, I let him invite himself up, I routinely play tug with the dog and let him win every time, I don't care which of us eats first, and I even play fight with him in a rough way and then lose to him on purpose complete with me cowering on the floor while he stands over me chomping on my shoulder in victory. 

Now that said I do have my rules and lines he can't cross. I go through doorways to the outside first because I don't want him bolting outside until I make sure it is safe. I sometimes make him walk beside or behind me one walks but that is more an obedience and focus exercise, and I make him yield his space to me when I ask for it. He doesn't get to disobey commands. He of course has other rules. Rules and boundaries are good for dogs.

As far as resource controlling goes, it has played a much larger role in his life as far as shaping behaviors goes. He doesn't eat from a bowl, and he doesn't eat on a set schedule. He eats when he trains, and he gets surprise snacks when he does well at following my lead. If he doesn't cooperate the exercise that offered the opportunity to eat ends and he doesn't eat. Fun and play are also resources. Play also has its rules and conditions. If he doesn't follow the rules the game ends, and the boredom starts. Nothing in life is free. Not for us and it shouldn't be for them. It isn't a natural thing for a dog to eat on a set schedule with no changes. It isn't natural to get to eat for no reason. NILF can fix most issues if applied correctly, and I'm sure there are a ton of people that read this forum that can back that up with their own personal experiences.

Now I'm not saying dogs don't show submissive and dominant behaviors. That would be incorrect. I'm also not saying a dog can't see himself as above you on the totum pole in regard to certain aspects of your life together. I'm also not saying taking leadership roles in your interactions with your puppy are pointless, because they are important. What I am saying though, is that acting as a resource controller will take you further in correcting behavior issues than walking around tall with your chest out like you were some kind of manwolf alpha dog. It is a more important paradigm than dominance theory.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Another quick note. There is a reason why high energy and high drive dogs are seen as more desirable for those that compete in high obedience dog sports. They are more wild and have more natural instincts still intact than other less drivey domestic dogs. They will work super hard to access rewards both toy and food. They learn very quickly when something they really want is on the line. They want to work for their food, and they want to practice their instinctual survival skills. This means biting and chewing too, which is why every other post is a please help my puppy is biting thread. You have to find ways to let them do those things.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You seem to have alot of rules. And alot of training.

But not be too much FUN!!!

And you have a baby who generally just wants to play, eat, rest, PLAY!!!!

If you can address the playing, you'll be burning off alot more of that normal crazy energy and end up with a calmer pup.

Your MAIN focus for this puppy should be ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

and --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Raising any puppy is so much work and I found raising a GSD pup even harder. What makes them the best in so many ways also makes that greater intelligence and higher energy. Why it's so important to do our research before getting any breed so we have a bit more idea what we are jumping into.

BTW, exercise for my pups has to generally be off leash and I found long walks in the woods to be ideal.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Training is fun when the puppy has to chase the food reward, and the mood is playful. Play is fun too, just has rules attached as most games do. There is just that extra added oomph added to it when the meals are attached. Don't think I'm a complete hard ass around him, he gets a pretty long leash in play. I have the shoulder and arm bruises to prove it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just because we THINK we are playing and exercising our puppy enough. And it may be enough for other puppies.

If MY puppy isn't relaxing and resting and behaving well most of the time. Then I know I need to step up my game.

Whether that means more visits with friends and their dogs.





 
Being proactive and finding dog friendly events in the surrounding area.





 
Meeting up with littermates





 
Starting up the puppy classes





 
If what I'm doing is not working, the I do what you are doing, MAKE A CHANGE. I do not blame my puppy. Each puppy is different, some are easy, many are not. And if I need to step up my game, pull the calendar out to schedule my life around my new puppy while I work it out, then that's what I do.

Good luck!


----------



## bberenato (Sep 6, 2013)

I guess I did not explain myself very well AND like I said in my first post....I did not post everything! First off, this is my 4th GSD....I am NOT new to the breed! I have personally owned and trained all 3 in the past. I know the breed very well...so thanks for the ppl that said I did not do my research! I really dont get why these forums are all littered with "know it alls" You are "disturbed" by my asking if she is bad tempered.....or you wish I would get certain notions out of my head.....you people are a joke! She gets plenty of play time....I know how puppies act thank you! What I was trying to get across is that this puppy is the most difficult I have ever had.....and did someone have tips for such a puppy. My vet even made a comment about how head strong she is! He has taken care of my two past GSDs. 
Thank you to the people who posted a few tips....these are things I have tried....I will go back at her and wait for the training class evaluation. I have totally lost my faith in forums.....they are full of a bunch of people who want to come on......bash people through their keyboad and move on to the next sucker who posts!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Where's the DISLIKE button? bberenato you are completely wrong in your assessment. Don't ask if you can't understand that people answer based upon the information they are given. It's nothing personal against you.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Or maybe she is referring to the "college thesis" she received in response to her post. Not pleasant to read and in no way helpful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The "disturbed" part was bad wording on my part, and I apologize. I totally understand your frustration, I guess is what I meant to say... because I had similar feelings towards my puppy. But puppy behavior is NOT bad temperament, and I guess what I meant to say was that the key to turning the relationship around is understanding that. 

You asked if landsharking and jumping in a young pup meant the pup was "bad tempered" and couldn't be helped, so naturally people assumed you had never had a GSD pup before. I know I was overwhelmed by it with my first GSD pup. I guess you've gotten lucky and had mellow pups before this. 

Don't ask for advice and then call the people who gave it to you "know it alls" when you don't provide all of the information. We can only go by what you say. I know your post was probably written out of frustration, which made it sound a lot more desperate and on edge than you actually are, I've totally been there. And don't misread people's tones on here... I and nobody else was trying to be stern or even remotely anything like that. I'm not so great at being all "LOL HAPPY!!!" on advice posts, because then I have a hard time staying organized with what I want to say. Me capitalizing something isn't "yelling", it's just for emphasis. Such is the nature of asking for advice in an online forum. I guess just like people misread you as being frustrated and too harsh on your pup, you misread response posts as being harsh and judgmental. :shrug: Nobody is judging... every single poster who replied has been there, and felt the same frustration. Just relax! Relax with your pup, relax all around.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

bberenato said:


> I guess I did not explain myself very well AND like I said in my first post....I did not post everything! First off, this is my 4th GSD....I am NOT new to the breed! I have personally owned and trained all 3 in the past. I know the breed very well...so thanks for the ppl that said I did not do my research! I really dont get why these forums are all littered with "know it alls" You are "disturbed" by my asking if she is bad tempered.....or you wish I would get certain notions out of my head.....you people are a joke! She gets plenty of play time....I know how puppies act thank you! What I was trying to get across is that this puppy is the most difficult I have ever had.....and did someone have tips for such a puppy. My vet even made a comment about how head strong she is! He has taken care of my two past GSDs.
> Thank you to the people who posted a few tips....these are things I have tried....I will go back at her and wait for the training class evaluation. I have totally lost my faith in forums.....they are full of a bunch of people who want to come on......bash people through their keyboad and move on to the next sucker who posts!


No bashing from me just a suggestion from our trainer who works with all levels of training with GSD and Mallinios particularly (He works with the military and his dogs are active in sport work). Put a "training collar" ie choke chain on your pup (remove when pup is in the crate or outside unattended and at bedtime) attach a leash to it. When inappropriate behavior arises correct quickly and fairly. Always praise as soon as you get appropriate behavior. Your pup should know hanging out and playing with you is fun but bad manners won't fly. 

On a personal note: Our 6 month old is wearing her training collar and leash as we speak. It works wonders and she is very happy. As for the nipping and biting. Our girl was awful (especially with the fly byes). It suddenly ended when she stopped teething two weeks ago. She still mouths but no actual biting.

Best of luck


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## bberenato (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks springbrz!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is acting like a pup. remember "when your dog isn't
doing what you want it to do you have to stop and ask
yourself what am i doing wrong". find a trainer.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

bberenato said:


> I guess I did not explain myself very well AND like I said in my first post....I did not post everything! First off, this is my 4th GSD....I am NOT new to the breed! I have personally owned and trained all 3 in the past. I know the breed very well...so thanks for the ppl that said I did not do my research! I really dont get why these forums are all littered with "know it alls" You are "disturbed" by my asking if she is bad tempered.....or you wish I would get certain notions out of my head.....you people are a joke! She gets plenty of play time....I know how puppies act thank you! What I was trying to get across is that this puppy is the most difficult I have ever had.....and did someone have tips for such a puppy. My vet even made a comment about how head strong she is! He has taken care of my two past GSDs.
> Thank you to the people who posted a few tips....these are things I have tried....I will go back at her and wait for the training class evaluation. I have totally lost my faith in forums.....they are full of a bunch of people who want to come on......bash people through their keyboad and move on to the next sucker who posts!


You received responses to the information given.

Some pups are more head strong, more strong willed then others, it doesn't make them bad. It does make the owner up their game and learn more. Most don't get angry when they aren't given the answers they want to hear. Most will come back and give the needed information and refocus their question.

Using their energy up with training and play is key to surviving this phase. Since this is your 4th GSD, you already know that everything you are doing right now with the pup is training in one form or another. You also know that what works one day may not work the next and you have to change it up.

Good luck with your pup.


----------

